# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Shanghai Gaussian Automation Technology Development Co., Ltd., autonomous service robots, Shanghai, China

## Airicist2

Website - gausium.com

youtube.com/channel/UCdZ_QJPUya9rLs6tS9ptuKw

facebook.com/gausiumrobotic

linkedin.com/company/gausium-official

instagram.com/gausiumofficial

Founder and CEO - Edward Cheng

Global Business Development Director - Peter Kwestro

Marketing Director - Wilson Dong

Products and projects:

Phantas, floor cleaning robot

X1, indoor delivery robot

----------

